
History’s Largest Mining Operation Is About to Begin - longdefeat
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/20000-feet-under-the-sea/603040/
======
throwawaysea
It is really disappointing to see companies like De Beers and Nautilus mine
ocean beds without a care for all the environmental externalities. These
organizations are outrunning regulations, and somehow have also outrun public
notice. DeepGreen, mentioned late in the article, seems like a greenwashed
version of the same that is anticipating public scrutiny. We need to act fast
to put a pause on these activities until we understand their impact more
fully.

